# ACNL Things That Make You Cringe



## MorningStar (Jun 14, 2016)

It can be anything from a character mowing over your flowers, to an unlucky 10th villager sneaking in via WiFi void, to something you've seen a friend do.

I have two that come to mind immediately, both involving my mother.

First, she got my voided Lily as a 10th villager. Jambette's move-out date is set. Two days before Lady UglyFrog is due to leave, my mother gets Merengue in her campsite and can't invite her into town because Lily snuck into Slot 10.

My second also involves the campsite.

Mom's doing the "make new character and restart" trick to get someone nice in her campsite. She gets Genji, thinks he's ugly, and restarts.

Man, I wish you could get villagers from someone else's campsite...


----------



## Rubylena (Jun 14, 2016)

The thing that bugs me the most that you can't send multiple letters to your future self. It like REALLY makes me sad. Everything else I could complain about ist just meh .__.


----------



## Whisper (Jun 14, 2016)

That one rock that is in the one spot where you wanted to build something. ;-;


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 14, 2016)

Buchinyan~ said:


> That one rock that is in the one spot where you wanted to build something. ;-;



That actually reminded me:

"It's so close to the train tracks..."

"It's so close to the lake..."

"It's so close to the river..."

Isabelle, shut the heck up.


----------



## Barbara (Jun 14, 2016)

the community. the tier system. the 'kawaii and pink' obsession.
It annoys me that I can't have a lot of designs in my pockets, now I have to make a second character to use the path I want and I hate useless characters. I also wish the pwp placement limitations were more flexible, but still reasonable of course. Also wish some processes didn't take so long, such as scanning a QR code or going online (either going to the island or visiting towns).


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 14, 2016)

I swear every time you guys post I think of something new.

On the topic of lengthy processes, I wish there was a way to cancel the enactment of a new ordinance from the mayor's chair. For instance, I once paid to put the Night Owl ordinance into effect, then realized I should probably have waited until I got the gold watering can. But of course, talking to Isabelle just made her say she's working on the new ordinance and it should be up tomorrow. No "Never mind, don't change it!" or anything like that. That really irked me.


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr (Jun 14, 2016)

I hate how the placement of PWPs is so finicky... I wish you could just use your stylus to place it because walking around and moving slightly makes it so hard to get it precise enough!!!

Also hate limited patterns. I have had to make a second character just for holding patterns!


----------



## Muzuiro-chan (Jun 14, 2016)

Mine would have to be the rocks theres 5 real rocks in my way its so anoying 2 of them and in the middle of my path so when your walking you crash on it wether you want too or not

The other one would be when your trying to go to the island online and you accidently press to go to your island instead and theres no way to cancell that option -.-


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 14, 2016)

Paula... Paula makes me cringe... LOOK AT HER!



Spoiler: YOU'VE BEEN WARNED!











She looks like a rejected breakfast mascot, it's even worse in game..


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 14, 2016)

My one acnl peeve has gotta be that you can't give people bugs and fish and stuff.


----------



## etsusho (Jun 14, 2016)

I second the design pet peeve.  I wish there were more slots to hold designs.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 14, 2016)

The weird stuff with bridges and their hitbox. You can put a bridge somewhere before someone moves in near it and then if you try to put it back there later you can't cuz there's someone too near. 

Stones and ponds and how some maps have so many of them. My third town has the most rocks and ponds I've ever encountered in a town, it's ridiculous.

How stones have this weird but thankfully nice hitbox. You can place pwps and houses one spot away from them instead of two. It's pleasant but also inconsistent. 

The actual cringe thing about ac for me is how people take pictures of their town and put filters on it. It annoys me cuz it's obvious, usually really tacky and actually often makes the picture ugly. Turning up the contrast to 300% does not make your picture look amazing and neither does blurring it. And it does not make your town look any better.
(i feel like the word cringe is a bit misused in the title)


----------



## AshleighOfKhazdhan (Jun 14, 2016)

That there aren't more plan-able events. I'd like to be able to have the mayor just declare gardening week or flea market or pick up shells day or beach day or anything like that. Like maybe limited to once per week or every other week or something, to keep it interesting. And have PWPs that you have to have before the event could launch, like the flower clock and arch before gardening week, or the picnic blanket and bonfire for a bonfire night.


----------



## Discord (Jun 14, 2016)

MorningStar said:


> That actually reminded me:
> 
> "It's so close to the train tracks..."
> 
> ...



"Oh you found the perfect spot? How about i move it 5 squares to the right and not give you that perfect spot, why the long face? It looks like somebody ruined your day"

^Me

Well if i were to go ahead and rant about the things in this game that makes me cringe, i can go on all day.

But those rocks really bug me, especially when placing PWPs, finding a spot for your house, and making paths for your town.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 14, 2016)

Iggy Koopa said:


> Well if i were to go ahead and rant about the things in this game that makes me cringe, i can go on all day.



This is totally the spot for that.


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 14, 2016)

Barbara said:


> the community. the tier system. the 'kawaii and pink' obsession.



Ugh.  Tell me about it.  I was bored a few days ago so I started an ACNL tumblr and there are so many generic 'pink' blogs out there.  "I'm mayor Kyoto from Frosting!  I TT so my town always has cherry blossoms.  Dreamies (!!!) complete!  I <3 Merengue!  I would love to have Daisy in my town but she's like tier 4 yuck.  What's you favorite anime?  My mayor is depressed, shy and eats only strawberry Pocky.  So kawaii!"


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 14, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> "I'm mayor Kyoto from Frosting!  I TT so my town always has cherry blossoms.  Dreamies (!!!) complete!  I <3 Merengue!  I would love to have Daisy in my town but she's like tier 4 yuck.  What's you favorite anime?  My mayor is depressed, shy and eats only strawberry Pocky.  So kawaii!"



You literally just described 50% of dream towns I've let Luna pick.
The other 50% are people who literally just built the dream suite.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 14, 2016)

BuckOfTheFawns said:


> You literally just described 50% of dream towns I've let Luna pick.
> The other 50% are people who literally just built the dream suite.


How in the **** do you actually get 50% of towns that have any effort?? When I used to let Luna pick in hopes of finding some tier 5 villager to see them in the game only 1/20 of the towns I'd visit would have a single path or a single anything. Just the default map with maybe 1 or 2 pwps. I guess I did see a bunch of empty towns with tier 1's but ye.


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 14, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> How in the **** do you actually get 50% of towns that have any effort??.


By barely ever going to the Dream Suite lol


----------



## Athelwyn (Jun 14, 2016)

Some of these posts have been making me laugh so hard! (With you, not at you.) 

What makes me cringe the most is when you're having a WiFi visit with someone, and you're trying to type a message as quickly as possible because meanwhile, your mayor is just staring blankly at theirs, and you don't want them to think you're just being creepy or refusing to leave their town. There really should be a "hold on, I'm typing" emote that happens automatically.


----------



## aleksandras (Jun 14, 2016)

when people have the unoriginal pink, flowers everywhere, cherry blossom town

they think taking pics and adding a very bright filter on it makes it look better but it just really hurts my eyes and looks unpleasant


----------



## xInfiniteStars (Jun 14, 2016)

When you get a terrible villager from someone's void.
When a villager is in boxes when your gone for only THREE days, YEAH I'M TALKIN ABOUT YOU MERENGUE.
When you get tons of weeds even though you have the Beautiful Town ordinance on.
When everyone but that ONE villager you don't like wants to move.
When Katrina refuses to ask you to build her shop after you ask her for fortunes OVER AND OVER AND OVER.
When Nook gives you MORE AND MORE EXPENSIVE, OVERPRICED LOANS
When you forget that a villager is supposed to be moving in, and they move into the worst possible space in your town.
When you do remember about the villager and do the plot reset, but they refuse to move into the place you want them to.

I think that's all... It feels good to get that off of my chest...


----------



## ForgottenT (Jun 14, 2016)

aleksandras said:


> when people have the unoriginal pink, flowers everywhere, cherry blossom town
> 
> they think taking pics and adding a very bright filter on it makes it look better but it just really hurts my eyes and looks unpleasant



Yeah ACNL on tumblr is 99% filters, and 1% original.


----------



## sylviabee (Jun 14, 2016)

when villagers move in right in front of your mayor's house or in front of town hall.


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 15, 2016)

MorningStar said:


> That actually reminded me:
> 
> "It's so close to the train tracks..."
> 
> ...



This. Big one. That, and how long it takes for the train to pull up when you're going to visit other towns. "Waiting for the train..." it says for 15 days.

Edit: AND OMG WHEN A NEW VILLAGER MOVES IN RIGHT ONTO A BIG PATCH OF FLOWERS OR RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF YOUR PATH OH MY GOOD LORD
I'm talking about you Lobo and Whitney.
Wolves, am I right?


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 15, 2016)

Athelwyn said:


> Some of these posts have been making me laugh so hard! (With you, not at you.)
> 
> What makes me cringe the most is when you're having a WiFi visit with someone, and you're trying to type a message as quickly as possible because meanwhile, your mayor is just staring blankly at theirs, and you don't want them to think you're just being creepy or refusing to leave their town. There really should be a "hold on, I'm typing" emote that happens automatically.


And then your response ends up being "tanjs you so muvh?" because you were typing so furiously.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 15, 2016)

aleksandras said:


> when people have the unoriginal pink, flowers everywhere, cherry blossom town
> 
> they think taking pics and adding a very bright filter on it makes it look better but it just really hurts my eyes and looks unpleasant



The majority of the Dream Towns on my dashboard on Tumblr is filled with these types of town and it gives me a headache sometimes.

Some of the people I meet on Club Tortimer make me cringe.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 15, 2016)

Aleigh said:


> This. Big one. That, and how long it takes for the train to pull up when you're going to visit other towns. "Waiting for the train..." it says for 15 days.
> 
> Edit: AND OMG WHEN A NEW VILLAGER MOVES IN RIGHT ONTO A BIG PATCH OF FLOWERS OR RIGHT IN THE MIDDLE OF YOUR PATH OH MY GOOD LORD
> I'm talking about you Lobo and Whitney.
> Wolves, am I right?



Stitches mowed down one of my special stumps and Lopez moved in over my black roses. ;A;


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr (Jun 15, 2016)

H ahahah the whole cherry blossom thing is so accurate. I feel most people now who have completed their towns are very similar to others. It's hard to find original towns now on tumblr and through the dream suite. It's either ooooo a natural town with clovers and weeds and trash and books everywhere with wild flowers and mess or a pretty pink town which hurts my eyes and is in constant cherry blossom season!


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Jun 15, 2016)

I am sick and tired of all the "KAWAII DESU!!! NYAN ~" pink towns...

I get it that you like cute things

but could you maybe come up with something more original?

I love forests towns tho I know there are loads but I prefer them over
pink towns any day...they were much easier on the eyes and look a lot
better to me!

EDIT: Also filter pictures....please please please stop with the filters! or at least not as much...I mean I only use a filter to soften up the picture to make it look neater and more clear and less....pixel like. I mean most of the filters hurt my eyes '-' I mean the soft ones look ok I guess but it is the bright ones that don't :/


----------



## Wishii (Jun 15, 2016)

Coco...just Coco.

I don't know how people think she's cute, she's literally the scariest thing to walk the animal crossing earth. I hope they make cuts on a few villagers to make new ones in the future, hopefully she would be gone by then.


----------



## Razpup (Jun 15, 2016)

When someone hates on a villager that you kinda like
Fanon ships
People not playing it


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 15, 2016)

How winding and complicated it is to breed a blue rose AND WHEN YOU FINALLY GET ONE OFF HERE THEY BOTH WILT EVEN THOUGH YOU HAVE THE BEAUTIFUL ORDINANCE, OR SO YOU THINK.


----------



## Moekko (Jun 15, 2016)

Taking 4200 hours just to buy and turn in two fortune cookies.


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jun 15, 2016)

And the whole CT thing. Really Nintendo.

/edit Ninja'd 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and when mosquitoes bite you outta nowhere and almost give you a heart attack


----------



## wallace (Jun 15, 2016)

My original town had maybe 3 rocks. I decided to make a new town... 6 rocks? How? Why?


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms (Jun 15, 2016)

P u p p e t c h i l d said:


> I am sick and tired of all the "KAWAII DESU!!! NYAN ~" pink towns...
> 
> I get it that you like cute things
> 
> but could you maybe come up with something more original?



^ This. Just, so much this.

I'm actually at a standstill in Marzipan because I have no idea on how I should design it. Every time I look to Tumblr for ideas, it only seems to offer two town designs: *IT'S PINK AND KAWAII! SO, SO PINK! AND KAWAII! :3 PINK-ITY PINK, PINK, PINK. AND SOOOOOOO KAWAII DESU!!!! NYA!! <3 
* or a relaxing forest with lots of trees, bushes, natural paths, and clovers.​


----------



## Barbara (Jun 15, 2016)

Oh yeah, reading through this reminds me of something else annoying about town pictures: people that use that waifu tool to make it 'sharper', when in reality they are blurring the picture which makes things smoother. What annoys me the most is when they do that on QR codes, both the code is affected and the design isn't shown as it is. This is also the case with showcasing the design you made in a screenshot.


----------



## Invisible again (Jun 15, 2016)

Voided villagers that you really don't want but show up outta the blue anyways. 
Bad plot placements.... 
And Kidd the goat.
Oh, and when villagers ask for a bug or fish that comes out at night, while it's broad daylight, and vice versa.
When they wear a hideous shirt and spread it to others...
When villagers try to sell you something that YOU gave them.
Aaaaand.... When all your fave villagers want to leave, but that one guy you dislike doesn't want to. *looks at Kidd*
And did I mention Kidd the goat? Oh, I did? Mmkay.

All I had to say.


----------



## korumi (Jun 15, 2016)

I think it's just me but I don't mind when people love the pink towns lol? All towns take effort, regardless of how "unoriginal" they might be. It takes time to get the right flowers, paths, and dreamies. If people want to make pink towns and coat their pictures with filters and such I say just leave them alone. I can't even find the energy to put down one single path in my town or organize my rainbow of flowers, the fact that there's people who spend so much time on their towns should be applauded, regardless of how many more like them there are out there. Let them live lol

The thing that probably makes me cringe the most is when you have a dreamie available online or in your campsite, and you already have 10 villagers in your town. That, or the fact I'm pretty sure I have like 8 rocks in my town. All in horrible places, but I can't bear to restart.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jun 15, 2016)

why the hell cant we place a a middle tile in front of houses? that doesnt even make sense at all! whoever made it like this is stupid. also the fact that the game doesnt let us place a PWP in a certain spot when there's clearly more than enough space to build. last but not least is that theres only one amount of every items in the shop. this isnt how you run a business.  there should be at least five.


----------



## Cudon (Jun 15, 2016)

snoozit said:


> why the hell cant we place a a middle tile in front of houses? that doesnt even make sense at all! whoever made it like this is stupid. also the fact that the game doesnt let us place a PWP in a certain spot when there's clearly more than enough space to build. last but not least is that theres only one amount of every items in the shop. this isnt how you run a business.  there should be at least five.


I assume the entrances are left open like that so they can't be plugged or abused in any way? Honestly dunno


----------



## sylviabee (Jun 15, 2016)

luna from the dream suite makes me cringe. she is so creepy and i hate how slow she talks and how long it takes to get where you're going. urrrgh


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 15, 2016)

I forgot a big one.

Grass. Deterioration.


----------



## Barbara (Jun 15, 2016)

snoozit said:


> Why the hell can't we place a middle tile in front of houses? That doesn't even make sense at all! Whoever made it like this is stupid.



This space is probably blocked so we can't put pitfalls in front of villagers' houses, I think we could in previous games but it was abused. Congratulations on being rude and disrespectful towards the makers of the game.


----------



## Licorice (Jun 15, 2016)

The only thing that makes me cringe is villager shipping and human villager fanart.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 15, 2016)

Some of the terrible catchphrases/memes that were added into game. For example the catchphrases of Kidd with wut wut and Rodney with le ham. _cringe._


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 15, 2016)

Wishii said:


> Coco...just Coco.
> 
> I don't know how people think she's cute, she's literally the scariest thing to walk the animal crossing earth. I hope they make cuts on a few villagers to make new ones in the future, hopefully she would be gone by then.



Do people think she's cute?
I like her because she's unique and really creepy.



Razpup said:


> When someone hates on a villager that you kinda like
> Fanon ships
> People not playing it



Why does that make you cringe?
People can have opinions other than yours, you know.



Moekko said:


> Taking 4200 hours just to buy and turn in two fortune cookies.



And then they're a Wii Balance Board and Virtual Boy, two things you'll never use.



SailorCrossing said:


> Some of the terrible catchphrases/memes that were added into game. For example the catchphrases of Kidd with wut wut and Rodney with le ham. _cringe._



Kidd's is just "wut"
Cherry's is "what what"



Invisible again said:


> Voided villagers that you really don't want but show up outta the blue anyways.
> Bad plot placements....
> And Kidd the goat.
> blah blah blah some stuff that doesn't go along with this
> ...



I've been seeing lots of Kidd hate recently.
I can't blame you.
He's moving out of my town soon. I hate him SO MUCH.


----------



## lunachii (Jun 15, 2016)

My number one pet peeve in ACNL is when you lay a path (for example a brick path) and it still sounds like you're on the grass, i don't know why but it makes me go insaaaane!


----------



## mintellect (Jun 15, 2016)

Barbara said:


> This space is probably blocked so we can't put pitfalls in front of villagers' houses, I think we could in previous games but it was abused. Congratulations on being rude and disrespectful towards the makers of the game.



I think what the OP was saying was that we should be able to place design tiles in front of villagers houses. Not pitfalls or anything other than design tiles. Just having design tiles wouldn't do any harm at all.

I agree with whoever mentioned the catchphrases, some of them are really... Weird. And of course some of the villagers in general.
Also jock villagers. Jock villagers make me cringe with their constant repetitive jock dialogue.

And doesnt really have anything to do with the actual game, but why the HELL does Animal Crossing NSFW exist???


----------



## Svive (Jun 15, 2016)

The villager who can somehow move right infront of the bridge when you had to build it x amount away from a villagers house in the first place.


----------



## Daydream (Jun 15, 2016)

Being infested with gyroids following a rainy day. 

That void, when villagers appear out of nowhere.


----------



## Mentagon (Jun 15, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> And doesnt really have anything to do with the actual game, but why the HELL does Animal Crossing NSFW exist???


Because it's the internet. Trust me, there's much worse stuff out there. 

One of the only things that makes me cringe for real is the letters from your mom, mainly because I cycle a lot, so I get sent the same messages flooding my mailbox over and over, and also because my irl mother and I don't really... have the best relationship, so it's kind of a sad reminder every time I see a letter from "mom."


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 16, 2016)

When a villager repeats the same dialogue they just said to you right after you talked to them again.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 16, 2016)

When a villager moves into a horrible spot and you didnt plot reset. D:

When you start a new town and are excited to see what random villager move ins you get but you see that they are all horrible ugly villagers. :C


----------



## Barbara (Jun 16, 2016)

Diancie Rose said:


> And doesnt really have anything to do with the actual game, but why the HELL does Animal Crossing NSFW exist???


Rule 34. No exceptions.


----------



## aleksandras (Jun 16, 2016)

when villagers move in front of your bridge, your mayors house, OR YOUR LOVELY PATCH OF BLUE ROSES. rip.


----------



## Koden (Jun 16, 2016)

I wish you could write letters to other players from different towns


----------



## Lucasualc (Jun 16, 2016)

Al....


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 16, 2016)

Least favorite villagers moving in.


----------



## marierock13 (Jun 16, 2016)

Hacked towns.

There, I said it. There is nothing that irritates me more when visiting some "highly recommended popular dream town" than discovering that it's hacked. It seems to take relatively little effort to create a hacked town (no flower breeding, no villager resetting, no bell earning, no furniture hunting). All you need to do is to cheat Nintendo's system by not updating your 3DS. 

And, can I just say? Most people who hack really don't seem to do it in an aesthetically pleasing way. Clovers and weeds look terrible on paving stones, PWPs and houses make the beaches desperately overcrowded, and for the love of all that is holy, leave space between your trees! 

Heh. Sorry. I've wanted to rant about that for a long, LONG time.


----------



## Wishii (Jun 16, 2016)

marierock13 said:


> Hacked towns.
> 
> There, I said it. There is nothing that irritates me more when visiting some "highly recommended popular dream town" than discovering that it's hacked. It seems to take relatively little effort to create a hacked town (no flower breeding, no villager resetting, no bell earning, no furniture hunting). All you need to do is to cheat Nintendo's system by not updating your 3DS.
> 
> ...



Preach


----------



## Corrie (Jun 16, 2016)

marierock13 said:


> Hacked towns.
> 
> There, I said it. There is nothing that irritates me more when visiting some "highly recommended popular dream town" than discovering that it's hacked. It seems to take relatively little effort to create a hacked town (no flower breeding, no villager resetting, no bell earning, no furniture hunting). All you need to do is to cheat Nintendo's system by not updating your 3DS.
> 
> ...



Idgaf what other people do with their towns but I do not visit or even look at towns that have been hacked because I feel like why should I bother to visit? I wanna visit towns that have had their mayor's blood, sweat and tears on it. I also find crap growing in the rivers ugly.


----------



## aleksandras (Jun 16, 2016)

when people have their town so crowded with trees you can't even walk through it

when people trample through your flowers without a care in the world..


----------



## Daydream (Jun 17, 2016)

Lucasualc said:


> Al....



Al? The villager? He's in my top 3 favorite villager, haha

After thinking for a while, I think the worst in ACNL is not the game itself, it's some players you can meet online. What makes me cringe the most is when I kindly tell someone that they can come to my town for signatures, or to help them in whatever way, and that they have *no respect*. Is it that hard to say "Hi", "Thanks", "Goodbye"? To me, it's a reflex... Also, when people come and run everywhere... On paths, I'm fine with it, but on grass? PLEASE, don't. Also, when you come to my town for signatures, is it hard to ask me "Can I go?', "Do I follow you?", before you start running everywhere in my town? It's respect. You're in my town, not yours.

Thank you. I feel better now.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 17, 2016)

I am buying lots of wrapping paper for a giveaway I am planning and freaking tommy, timmy, whatever, keeps asking if I wanna know how to use it... EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. I. BUY. ONE. Ask me once and then leave me alone for gods sake!


----------



## aleksandras (Jun 17, 2016)

when people have a town purposely overrun by weeds 

there's nothing aesthetically pleasing about having a town full of things that lower your towns reputation, that's why the beautiful ordinance exists


----------



## Fleshy (Jun 17, 2016)

i was going to say nothing, but actually the sound that it makes when bees fall from the trees and sting you is pretty damn awful. I like playing with sound on, and i shake trees now and then, but when I do and that disgusting sound of the bees,, nope.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 17, 2016)

The Animal Crossing tier lists. They only exist because of money hungry people and that fact makes me sad.


----------



## PrincessAurora (Jun 17, 2016)

aleksandras said:


> when people have a town purposely overrun by weeds
> 
> there's nothing aesthetically pleasing about having a town full of things that lower your towns reputation, that's why the beautiful ordinance exists



Sometimes people want weeds because it fits their town's theme. I don't see what's wrong with that? 

It annoys me when people purposely open their inventories or the box when I'm trying to leave a Club Tortimer island. One guy sat there doing the Shrunk dance the whole time I was trying to leave and I rage quit so hard. :c


----------



## Jaffacakemunchr (Jun 17, 2016)

MorningStar said:


> I forgot a big one.
> 
> Grass. Deterioration.



Amen


----------



## Cudon (Jun 17, 2016)

Corrie said:


> The Animal Crossing tier lists. They only exist because of money hungry people and that fact makes me sad.


Oh yeah this, but do the tiers really exist cuz of greed alone? Cuz I feel like at least the whole obsession over who's the most popular villager plays into this too. Either way it's a pretty ****ty phenomenon, sad to see people pick their villagers based on which is the most pastel one.


----------



## caroline1828 (Jun 17, 2016)

I recently lost my favorite villager Ankha and I actually cried


----------



## aleksandras (Jun 17, 2016)

when you're trying to breed pink or black roses and you get stupid red roses...


----------



## aleksandras (Jun 17, 2016)

and when you have so many ideas for rooms but you're running out of rooms


----------



## Razpup (Jun 17, 2016)

"Scary" villages that are more sad then scary
*cough* Aika Village *cough cough*

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and how everybody has a really good town and house yet mine are just really casual.


----------



## MorningStar (Jun 17, 2016)

Corrie said:


> I am buying lots of wrapping paper for a giveaway I am planning and freaking tommy, timmy, whatever, keeps asking if I wanna know how to use it... EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. I. BUY. ONE. Ask me once and then leave me alone for gods sake!



I wrap large furniture, usually GracieGrace stuff, and drop it in my basement or the second floor of my museum when I'm out of storage space in my closet. I feel this one so hard.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Jun 18, 2016)

aleksandras said:


> and when you have so many ideas for rooms but you're running out of rooms



or don't have the furniture you need


----------



## Corrie (Jun 18, 2016)

MorningStar said:


> I wrap large furniture, usually GracieGrace stuff, and drop it in my basement or the second floor of my museum when I'm out of storage space in my closet. I feel this one so hard.



Oh my god... that is the smartest thing I have ever heard to do!! Instead of playing furniture tetris. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleksandras said:


> and when you have so many ideas for rooms but you're running out of rooms



THIIIIIIIS!! I have a list of 8 ideas and I dont wanna have to make another character. :C


----------



## Daydream (Jun 18, 2016)

Just found another one. When you're discussing with a random villager, and another villager walks by and "pings" you, but you don't have enough time to talk to him, since the other villager won't stop talking. I hate it, I always feel like I just missed a new PWP.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 18, 2016)

Waiting for a PWP request and when a villager finally pings at you..they ask you a stupid question or give you junk!


----------



## vexnir (Jun 18, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> Waiting for a PWP request and when a villager finally pings at you..they ask you a stupid question or give you junk!



Lol, this. Chief, give me the damn zen projects, stop asking which animal you would be if you were one (well, hate to burst your bubble, buddy, but...) and getting offended at every answer.


----------



## Mentagon (Jun 18, 2016)

vexnir said:


> Lol, this. Chief, give me the damn zen projects, stop asking which animal you would be if you were one (well, hate to burst your bubble, buddy, but...) and getting offended at every answer.


Or when they ask if you prefer mac and cheese or hte spagheti...


----------



## Licorice (Jun 18, 2016)

Corrie said:


> The Animal Crossing tier lists. They only exist because of money hungry people and that fact makes me sad.



I love you


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 6, 2016)

when you freaking hate biskit and try for months tting and just doing normal days, have him move out finally, and then three weeks later, hes freaking back. I hate him. i wish i could use my axe for other tasks


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 6, 2016)

NUMBER ONE CRINGEY THING:::::


-plot resseting like theres no tomorrow


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 6, 2016)

aleksandras said:


> and when you have so many ideas for rooms but you're running out of rooms



thats why i have two games...  :i cry every time:   :/


----------



## guardgirl (Jul 7, 2016)

when villagers can move right next to a bridge, but when i go to put a bridge even further away from another house, the game tells me no. isabel, you work for meeeeeee. let me make my own bad decisions. maybe ill learn something.


----------



## randoM024 (Jul 7, 2016)

diving, the idea is neat but the mechanics are just annoying

looking for furniture in the HH Showcase and every house is just princess, harvest, mermaid, egg and sweet furniture (THE PASTELS, THEY BURN!), this is also relavent to all those Kawai Desu dream towns.

Inconsiderate house placement

Club Tortimer Trolls

Isabelle-enough said


----------



## TrashVin (Jul 7, 2016)

Things in ACNL that make me cringe:

>I redid my town path today since I wanted to build a cafe. I found the perfect  spot for it, I just needed to build a third bridge and place the cafe right in front of the bridge, it would look perfect. I built the bridge, then got ready to put the cafe in and realized.. a bridge in 2 squares wide, a cafe is 5 squares wide. It wouldn't match up :/

>Paula

>Bad turnip prices


----------



## amanda1983 (Jul 7, 2016)

The most cringe-worthy aspect of the game for me is the weird/random rules that are hard to find out and understand, let alone explain to the casual observer (meaning the way I am playing right now is technically good, such as dropping my plan to sell stuff at ReTail in order to run an errand that has me dashing all over town in order to increase my friendship level.. but just looks nonsensical). 

The complicated "rules" and many logical inconsistencies make sharing the fun so much harder than it should be. Instead of just enjoying things, I end up bogged down discussing sizes of fish shadows compared to measurement shown, for example - larger squid shadow vs smaller horse mackeral despite the latter being actually longer. There are so many random things that get nothing but confused reactions from people who aren't familiar with animal crossing. And as they try to make sense of the clearly nonsensical, I end up cringing at the silliness of much of the game. The inconsistent logic of game mechanics is something I find annoying anyway, as there are just so many "moving parts" to keep track of, which could easily be simplified if the developers chose. That wouldn't have to take anything away from the fun - just make many aspects more intuitive and user friendly.

That said, that nonsensical silliness *is* a rather large part of the appeal for me and I'm sure many others. I just wish it wasn't quite such a steep learning curve for beginners, or so baffling for non-players!

Edit : grammar and clarification.


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 7, 2016)

When I run and scare away golden stags and sharks on the island.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 7, 2016)

nOT BEING ABLE TO CHOOSE WHERE VILLAGERS PUT THEIR HOUSES //FLIPS TABLE

there's also certain people on club tortimer. you know, the bell beggars, trolls etc. i've only ever come across a bell beggar once, but man... i feel sorry for anyone who has had to put up with constantly being asked for bells or expensive items on more than one occasion.


----------



## g u a v a (Jul 7, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> Waiting for a PWP request and when a villager finally pings at you..they ask you a stupid question or give you junk!



Ugh i FEEL this!!! It's so annoying!


----------



## ams (Jul 7, 2016)

The unbelievable number of rocks in my main town. It think there are 8. No joke.


----------



## Laurelinde (Jul 7, 2016)

Some of the little gender and heteronormativity things bug me a little...like how if you say your name is 'cool' you're a boy but a girl's name is 'cute', boys are told they'll get 'an awesome house' and girls that they will get a 'sweet little place' and so on. Especially when Kapp'n insists on saying how 'cute' I am and how I've gotten cuter when we're sailing. Sir, I am apparently a human child and you are a turtle spirit thing, don't make it weird.

It also makes me cringe how some of the dialogue choices are rude when you tell a villager you don't want to sell or trade something. Like, I love you, villager, but you can't have a house full of only fishtanks, cicadas and assorted fossil parts.


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 7, 2016)

Athelwyn said:


> Some of these posts have been making me laugh so hard! (With you, not at you.)
> 
> What makes me cringe the most is when you're having a WiFi visit with someone, and you're trying to type a message as quickly as possible because meanwhile, your mayor is just staring blankly at theirs, and you don't want them to think you're just being creepy or refusing to leave their town. There really should be a "hold on, I'm typing" emote that happens automatically.


That happened to me.
It's creepier when you have that big eye face with eyelashes at the bottom.
I was typing, but I made a typo, so I erased the message, but as I was re-typing I realised my villager looked creepy so I split the message in two and posted half and half.

- - - Post Merge - - -



SuperStar2361 said:


> nOT BEING ABLE TO CHOOSE WHERE VILLAGERS PUT THEIR HOUSES //FLIPS TABLE
> 
> there's also certain people on club tortimer. you know, the bell beggars, trolls etc. i've only ever come across a bell beggar once, but man... i feel sorry for anyone who has had to put up with constantly being asked for bells or expensive items on more than one occasion.


I met one once, they begged and said they'd give me a black rose (really?), but I forgot to block them. So I met them again. ;-;

- - - Post Merge - - -



ams said:


> The unbelievable number of rocks in my main town. It think there are 8. No joke.


I thought there could be 4-5....


----------



## lovendor (Jul 7, 2016)

GETTING PEOPLE'S REALLY UNCUTE VILLAGERS FROM THEIR VOID! It's the curse of streetpassing, really. It's happened on all three occasions that I've had void villagers slip in! The first time was Jambette, and it happened at the same time I had Zucker in my tent! The more recent ones I obtained also had junk for furniture in their houses.

Also, villagers you want pwps from that ping you but instead ask for the most expensive thing in your pocket in exchange for a porta potty or something extremely cheap.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 7, 2016)

Biscuuit30 said:


> That happened to me.
> It's creepier when you have that big eye face with eyelashes at the bottom.
> I was typing, but I made a typo, so I erased the message, but as I was re-typing I realised my villager looked creepy so I split the message in two and posted half and half.



LOL I have that face and she always looks traumatized or really creepy. I feel like such a freak when people enter my town and are like "hey" and then I spend forever typing something in response.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 7, 2016)

I still cringe from this one thing that happened to me on ACC last year (just remember it).
There was this person who literally was trying to copy a town they saw in the dream suite. Landscaping, the PWPs, the houses (inside and out?) and the villagers.
I had this villager moving out my cycle town and I posted it on there and that person adopted him. I was happy that the villager was adopted and not voided.

Then that very next day, that same person made a thread about landscaping and wanted help from others to help them make their town look exactly like the one they seen in the dream suite, they even had a link to the town's dream address from YouTube (?).

Few days later, I had another villager moving out and that same person showed up to adopted him and before I reply I went to the town they were trying to copy and found that villager I had moving out and the other one that was adopted by that person was there too! 

I felt bad, really bad. So I ended up giving the villager to someone else. ;----;

not to mention! They sold the villager I gave them the first time! After I said don't resell them!


----------



## Pop-tart (Jul 7, 2016)

It bothers me that some villagers get so much hate just because they're a lil ugly. Very shallow in my opinion


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 8, 2016)

Another thing that makes me cringe (lol)

THOSE RANDOM DAYS WHEN YOU TRIP EVERYWHERE! Like whose idea was that, it's so annoying!


----------



## Hay (Jul 8, 2016)

The wifi voids are HORRIBLE. I remember I got the ugly Al from my cousin who lives across town. I called her when I logged on, sighed and said "Guess who got a wifi void of Al.." as she laughed at me


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 8, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> Another thing that makes me cringe (lol)
> 
> THOSE RANDOM DAYS WHEN YOU TRIP EVERYWHERE! Like whose idea was that, it's so annoying!



That's bad physical luck. D:
This is why you get Katrina's shop. XD


----------



## BluebellLight (Jul 8, 2016)

The number one thing that makes me cringe is when my villagers get rid of all of their furniture and replace them with shirts.  Like, WHERE IS YOUR BED.  WHERE DO YOU SLEEP.


----------



## lovendor (Jul 8, 2016)

When your villager asks for a bug or fish that's normally very easy for you to catch but all of a sudden you can't find them
(Lookin' at you Bam when you asked for a cicada after I spent the whole day running at them to go away)


----------



## rebornking (Jul 8, 2016)

Yes and there is always space  i hate Isabelle...

But for me,it s when i am looking for a Bug and i don  t find him!

WHERE IS IT!


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 8, 2016)

-when the bug / fish a villager wants is either off-season / crazy rare

-when i try to tell people to get out of my house so i can move ONE LITTLE THING BUT THEY DON'T!

-saying 'brb' in the middle of a doorway to the exit

-repetitive asking of how to use an item

-ugly villagers moving in

-ugly villagers not moving out

-the same ugly villager moving back in even after you have abused it for months

-cycling on one town, finding a dreamie for your other town, and then you TT once more and THEY'RE GONE

-not able to create more bushes without buying them from Leif, like seriously, there should be a Bamboo-type sprout thing with the bushes.

-Resetti screen on the island after you've caught VERY VALUABLE AND RARE BEETLES, like, what the heck, I just want my museum finished!


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jul 8, 2016)

Why can't I put a fish in a letter? I've gotten fish in the mail in real life before...

That's dumb.


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 8, 2016)

AkaneDeath said:


> Why can't I put a fish in a letter? I've gotten fish in the mail in real life before...
> 
> That's dumb.



Lol how?


----------



## MayorSkittles (Jul 8, 2016)

Rasher and his wonderful little house in front of my bridge : ))))))))))

I'm sane I swear


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jul 8, 2016)

zekrom03721 said:


> Lol how?



You buy fish online or wherever and they send it to you in a fragile box with a 'live' sticker on the side.


----------



## zekrom03721 (Jul 8, 2016)

AkaneDeath said:


> You buy fish online or wherever and they send it to you in a fragile box with a 'live' sticker on the side.



That's cool


----------



## Amilee (Jul 8, 2016)

you cant really comunicate with others because it takes like half an hour to write one sentence D:


----------



## LuminousLisa (Jul 8, 2016)

MorningStar said:


> That actually reminded me:
> 
> "It's so close to the train tracks..."
> 
> ...



PREACH it!! I swear she bugs me - just _who_ is the mayor anyway? I swear it's practically her...

- - - Post Merge - - -



zekrom03721 said:


> when you freaking hate biskit and try for months tting and just doing normal days, have him move out finally, and then three weeks later, hes freaking back. I hate him. i wish i could use my axe for other tasks



 </3 I love him! He's my ultimate dreamie... I think I am a little traumatized lol!


----------



## vel (Jul 8, 2016)

villagers moving in at inconvenient places, and isabelle telling me i can't put things where i want it to be !


----------



## AppleTart0 (Jul 9, 2016)

Amilee said:


> you cant really comunicate with others because it takes like half an hour to write one sentence D:


It doesn't take me too long.
Maybe it's because I type a lot. XD


----------



## Whisper (Jul 9, 2016)

When a villager finally asks for a pwp and it turns out to be one you'll never build.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jul 9, 2016)

Athelwyn said:


> What makes me cringe the most is when you're having a WiFi visit with someone, and you're trying to type a message as quickly as possible because meanwhile, your mayor is just staring blankly at theirs, and you don't want them to think you're just being creepy or refusing to leave their town. There really should be a "hold on, I'm typing" emote that happens automatically.



dude for REAL this is so true, and i always get really awkward because i type pretty slow on my DS and the other person is saying like a bunch of stuff to me and im like how do u type so fast and i'm dying internally


----------



## lunachii (Jul 9, 2016)

The one thing in ACNL that makes me absolute insane is when you have paths layed down (usually rock\brick right?) and it still makes the sound that you walk on grass, it's the freaking worst!


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 18, 2016)

Also, I don't like how everyone (including mines) dream town, when set to raining. 
We all carry the same red umbrella..it would have been nice if we could customize what umbrella we can let our characters hold.


----------



## treetops (Jul 18, 2016)

There's not a whole lot of things in ACNL that make me cringe, to be honest. I'm don't like the word cringe anyway.


----------



## BlackCatCrossing (Jul 19, 2016)

90%  of the villagers are what make me cringe. So many of them look ugly to me, so when I get a new one, and he's like "YEAH WE BEST BUDS!" I'm like, get outta mah life, I just want dem cool villagers.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 19, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> Also, I don't like how everyone (including mines) dream town, when set to raining.
> We all carry the same red umbrella..it would have been nice if we could customize what umbrella we can let our characters hold.


I wasn't even aware of this. Weird.


----------



## Cookiechlo101 (Jul 20, 2016)

I hate that you can only do your hair once a day in shampoodle. Usually I save before I go to shanpodle so I can just reset if I don't like my hair cx I mean, I use the guides and stuff but uuurrggghhh! xD


----------



## Peridot666 (Jul 20, 2016)

when an ugly villager moves in


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 20, 2016)

I had the perfect little cherry orchard with red roses and some animal just moved on top of it and he won't cycle out -.- Like I really wish you could choose the layout of animal's houses! There's so much empty space and they really have to choose spaces where you specifically have things planted?? Oh, and another villager moved right in front of my fountain :c And I cycled them out and another one moved right back there. Over it.


----------



## Bellrich (Jul 20, 2016)

zoetrope said:


> Ugh.  Tell me about it.  I was bored a few days ago so I started an ACNL tumblr and there are so many generic 'pink' blogs out there.  "I'm mayor Kyoto from Frosting!  I TT so my town always has cherry blossoms.  Dreamies (!!!) complete!  I <3 Merengue!  I would love to have Daisy in my town but she's like tier 4 yuck.  What's you favorite anime?  My mayor is depressed, shy and eats only strawberry Pocky.  So kawaii!"



LMAO!!!


----------



## SaraAC (Jul 20, 2016)

When you go to retail or go shopping at mainstreet and the shop owners just follow you around...
LIKE PLEASE I need personal space 

Also when you accidentally rub off a path when you're just trying to pick up a flower/item and you have the path pattern on your other character.

AND Shrunk's jokes...


----------



## moonbunny (Jul 21, 2016)

When people flirt with you on the island...


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 21, 2016)

moonbunny said:


> When people flirt with you on the island...


Especially when you know they must be way younger than you. Yikes stop it, kids!

Moving out a dreamie is cringe


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 21, 2016)

When towns or dream towns have really cringy homemade paths. Honemade paths are fine if they're done well but say they're a plain uneven rainbow path.. that's really cringy.


----------



## Icestar96 (Jul 21, 2016)

Whenever I accidentally sell a rare bug/fish i haven't donated to the museum yet


----------



## drowningfairies (Jul 21, 2016)

Whenever someone plots their house in the middle of your hybrids.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 21, 2016)

Someone else mentioned this before on another thread.

But I don't like how some are like.. a villager they have  in town is the worst of it's personality and then get another of that same personality and say their the best one. Like how is there a difference, besides species and design.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 21, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> Someone else mentioned this before on another thread.
> 
> But I don't like how some are like.. a villager they have  in town is the worst of it's personality and then get another of that same personality and say their the best one. Like how is there a difference, besides species and design.


Personal experience.



I cringe when villagers think about moving out, you support their decision, they "expect more", so they stay.  Uhhh!!


----------



## Nodokana (Jul 21, 2016)

When a random person comes into my town when I trade with someone else...and I wasn't expecting more company... I get so paranoid if they might steal or destroy anything in my town.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 21, 2016)

Today, I caught a snail for the first time, but I had a full inventory. When I've caught any other creature while having a full inventory, it's asked me if I wanted to swap it for something else, but it just automatically let it go this time!! I have no idea why that happened.

- - - Post Merge - - -



AccfSally said:


> Someone else mentioned this before on another thread.
> 
> But I don't like how some are like.. a villager they have  in town is the worst of it's personality and then get another of that same personality and say their the best one. Like how is there a difference, besides species and design.



I don't really get how it works, but it's most definitely possible. Dotty and Deirdre, a peppy and an uchi, are two of my absolute favourite villagers, but two of my absolute least favourites, despite thinking that their designs are pretty okay, are Peggy and Sylvia, a different peppy and uchi. They just came off as meaner in their interactions and had less charm, and I don't know how but that's simply what happened.


----------



## Cudon (Jul 22, 2016)

Shawna said:


> Personal experience.
> 
> 
> 
> I cringe when villagers think about moving out, you support their decision, they "expect more", so they stay.  Uhhh!!


But technically any villager can do what the villagers you hated did. And besides they're not real, they don't decide what to do. 
And if someone moves on your flowers and it bothers you, that's your fault for not being safe and plot resetting them somewhere or smth. If possible villager spots bother you then just do something about it. Even 5min of plot resetting can move them away from that one spot you dont wan't em in.

This reminds me that I cringe when people take some of their villager interactions a bit too seriously. Like ''OMG MARSHAL CALLED ME HIS BESTFRIEND'' even though that's just smug dialog and ''TABBY GAVE ME A PORTAPOTTY ITS TIME TO GET RID OF HER'' she just gave you a random item dood.
I dunno, I understand that for some people acting like the villagers are somewhat real adds to the charm of the game, but to me it looks really stupid and cringeworthy.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Buttonsy said:


> I don't really get how it works, but it's most definitely possible. Dotty and Deirdre, a peppy and an uchi, are two of my absolute favourite villagers, but two of my absolute least favourites, despite thinking that their designs are pretty okay, are Peggy and Sylvia, a different peppy and uchi. They just came off as meaner in their interactions and had less charm, and I don't know how but that's simply what happened.


I guess that's you projecting a slightly different personality onto each different design. I do it too and I assume so do most ACNL playing people. A different design just gives you a different feel about the char even if the dialog is the same.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 22, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> But technically any villager can do what the villagers you hated did. And besides they're not real, they don't decide what to do.
> And if someone moves on your flowers and it bothers you, that's your fault for not being safe and plot resetting them somewhere or smth. If possible villager spots bother you then just do something about it. Even 5min of plot resetting can move them away from that one spot you dont wan't em in.
> 
> This reminds me that I cringe when people take some of their villager interactions a bit too seriously. Like ''OMG MARSHAL CALLED ME HIS BESTFRIEND'' even though that's just smug dialog and ''TABBY GAVE ME A PORTAPOTTY ITS TIME TO GET RID OF HER'' she just gave you a random item dood.
> ...





YES YES YES

Big "ugly" Al is the exact same as the beloved Stitches. That's why I don't mind who moves into my town.


----------



## maplecheek (Jul 22, 2016)

Licorice said:


> LOL I have that face and she always looks traumatized or really creepy. I feel like such a freak when people enter my town and are like "hey" and then I spend forever typing something in response.



Yeah, unfortunately I am stuck with the big eye face in one of my towns.

I WISH WE COULD CHANGE EYE FEATURES. 

We can change clothes, hair, color, but not eye shape? I guess it adds diversity, but people reset anyway. If only I knew that when I started. Now too much effort to restart and too many things to lose to change the creepy eyes. I look like a scary animated baby doll. So sometimes I wear accessories to block it out, but I don't like having to do that.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 22, 2016)

That damn 16 villager cycle is cringe.


----------



## Mentagon (Jul 22, 2016)

maplecheek said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I am stuck with the big eye face in one of my towns.
> 
> I WISH WE COULD CHANGE EYE FEATURES.
> 
> We can change clothes, hair, color, but not eye shape? I guess it adds diversity, but people reset anyway. If only I knew that when I started. Now too much effort to restart and too many things to lose to change the creepy eyes. I look like a scary animated baby doll. So sometimes I wear accessories to block it out, but I don't like having to do that.



Well... HHD aside, that's like, your face. But I suppose there could be plastic surgery or something in the next game, lmao.


----------



## maplecheek (Jul 22, 2016)

Mentagon said:


> Well... HHD aside, that's like, your face. But I suppose there could be plastic surgery or something in the next game, lmao.



haha that would be funny. But yeah, it wouldn't make sense to be able to change your face in the game. 

There is dental furniture in the game so why not have medical facilities and eye surgery? Maybe that's not G enough. Would that be like an R rating.


----------



## P u p p e t c h i l d (Jul 22, 2016)

maplecheek said:


> haha that would be funny. But yeah, it wouldn't make sense to be able to change your face in the game.
> 
> There is dental furniture in the game so why not have medical facilities and eye surgery? Maybe that's not G enough. Would that be like an R rating.



I wish there would be a tanning bed....so it would be way easier to get a tan

I mean the machine can change the colour of your eyes

why not the shape?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 22, 2016)

Just about everything in the game that they didn't bring back...


----------



## maplecheek (Jul 22, 2016)

P u p p e t c h i l d said:


> I wish there would be a tanning bed....so it would be way easier to get a tan
> 
> I mean the machine can change the colour of your eyes
> 
> why not the shape?



I agree. Tanning is so time consuming. Really annoying that there is only one default choice of skin tone.


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 22, 2016)

Omg one of the most annoying cringe things I encounter is inconsistent selection buttons. Like sometimes when you're pressing b through dialogue to make it go by faster and then it selects the "no" option for you, but sometimes it pauses for you to use a to select. I've denied so many requests because of that when I actually want to do them :c


----------



## PrincessApple (Jul 22, 2016)

One thing that makes me cringe is my campsite, when I first got the game i didn't care about design and set it right in front of the train tracks. NOW i decide to try and be artsy and realized I cant do anything that will make the campsite look nice with the railroads one space behind it ;-; second my number one dreamie Skye moved in but I forgot to start as a new character and her house is right next to the wall, now I can't do some landscaping around Skye either ;_;


----------



## Mentagon (Jul 22, 2016)

P u p p e t c h i l d said:


> I mean the machine can change the colour of your eyes
> 
> why not the shape?


Contacts.


----------



## randoM024 (Jul 22, 2016)

PrincessAppels said:


> One thing that makes me cringe is my campsite, when I first got the game i didn't care about design and set it right in front of the train tracks. NOW i decide to try and be artsy and realized I cant do anything that will make the campsite look nice with the railroads one space behind it ;-;


 
I have to agree with you there, I can understand the cafe, police station and resetti centre being permanent but the campsite doesn't get used everyday by a special villager, so I don't see why we can't get rid of it.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 22, 2016)

Dinomates said:


> But technically any villager can do what the villagers you hated did. And besides they're not real, they don't decide what to do.
> And if someone moves on your flowers and it bothers you, that's your fault for not being safe and plot resetting them somewhere or smth. If possible villager spots bother you then just do something about it. Even 5min of plot resetting can move them away from that one spot you dont wan't em in.
> 
> This reminds me that I cringe when people take some of their villager interactions a bit too seriously. Like ''OMG MARSHAL CALLED ME HIS BESTFRIEND'' even though that's just smug dialog and ''TABBY GAVE ME A PORTAPOTTY ITS TIME TO GET RID OF HER'' she just gave you a random item dood.
> I dunno, I understand that for some people acting like the villagers are somewhat real adds to the charm of the game, but to me it looks really stupid and cringeworthy.


I understand, but people are going to have villagers that they hate and people are going to have villagers that they love.  To some people...it's strange, to some people...it's normal.

---

It also makes me cringe when you're about to go to main street and a friggin train has the worst timing.  IDK, but it sometimes feels like 4ever for the gates to open back up, hehe.


----------



## AccfSally (Jul 23, 2016)

People trying to marry Marshal or any other villager. Especially in Happy Home Designer!


----------



## Yomochi (Jul 23, 2016)

When you accidentally talk to a villager you're trying to get rid of by ignoring (maybe I'm just stupid though).

+

Kind of minor but when you run an errand for a villager and then they give you _fruit_ in return.


----------



## Shinx (Jul 23, 2016)

"an unlucky 10th villager sneaking in via WiFi void"
this omg. okay, so the other day, i gave a villager that was in my town iccirus (before i got my dreamies) to my boyfriend after making SURE his void was clear by him going to my main town, plush. but then quillson decides to plot in my town the next day. D:< he's my least liked villager besides rasher. but luckily, he's all moved out now and I replaced him with the adorable flurry. 



Yomochi said:


> Kind of minor but when you run an errand for a villager and then they give you _fruit_ in return.



okay like i understand this but i also think it's cute because it normally means your friendship level is doing well, but i'll be damned if i say that it doesn't piss me off sometimes bc i wanna complete the catalogue. they're too adorable, lmao!


----------



## Cudon (Jul 23, 2016)

Shawna said:


> I understand, but people are going to have villagers that they hate and people are going to have villagers that they love.  To some people...it's strange, to some people...it's normal.


Yeah I personally favor some villager designs over others so I also would have to say I have favorites, but some people take it a bit far.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 23, 2016)

Trying to plot reset gets to me. In fact when I lost one of my favourite villagers a while ago I didn't think I would play again because of not being able to put houses where we want them, having no control of who moves in or out (or very little rather). I really cringed when I loaded up and Isabelle said Genji was in boxes 
And why is it that villagers can plot their houses like right next to a cliff or blocking the cafe/retail. Yet you can't build a project in that vicinity?


----------

